

Coinbase Developer Spotlight: Julia, a Telegram Bot for Bitcoin - ntomaino
https://developers.coinbase.com/blog/2015/08/03/julia-telegram-bot-for-bitcoin

======
yellowapple
Took me a second to realize this wasn't about Julia, the high-performance
programming language aimed at the same userbase as MATLAB and R and Octave.

Was Coinbase already aware of the existing use of the name "Julia"?

~~~
ntomaino
We were aware. We actually didn't build the app though, this app was built by
a third-party using our API :)

